
We have a vaccine for six cancers; why are less than half of kids getting it? - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/we-have-a-vaccine-for-six-cancers-why-are-less-than-half-of-kids-getting-it-71871
======
LorenPechtel
Because too many conservatives are determined to make non-marital/non-
reproductive sex as dangerous as possible. They're usually more discreet about
it and say because the vaccine supposedly encourages sex.

